# Portland Oregon-wild pigeon needs home



## Trudy (Jul 10, 2003)

I rescued a little squeaker a couple of months ago, and am looking for a good situation for him (that is, other pigeon company, room to fly). He's sweet and peaceful and i hate to part with him, but i know he would be happier elsewhere.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

hello 

I have rescued a little baby pigeon about 6 months ago. she is a sweet bird 
and now I am looking for a single pigeon companion for her. She has a little trouble flying and maintaining her flight. She does not venture to far but i do think that needs a companion.

I would like to find out more info about the pigeon that you have and if you still have it. I would be interested in adopting him from you. I was not really looking for a male bird but i like the way that you describe him. 

I am in british columbia. Please get back to me.

tracie


----------



## Trudy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Portland boy pigeon*

Hi Tracie,
I am happy to hear from you. This little guy is healthy and very sweet and peaceful. He hasn't been handled much, but likes to sit next to me while i work, and trusts me enough to close his eyes and fall asleep. My bird vet dusted him for bugs, and gave him a pill for a bacterium that they get from their parents. She said she can tell from his voice that he is a male. 
I feed him dove mix (and a bit of grit), and he likes most of it. Loves his bath. Preens a lot. He has a perch he likes, and is in a room where he is free to fly (amazingly, he only poops where he roosts, so he's been no problem as a temporary housemate). He is more startled by abrupt movement than by noises. He is mostly gray, irridescent on his back and neck, of course, and a very light gray on his underside. 
I know nothing about shipping. I do recall that his vet said that since he was used to 70 degrees farenheit, that he will need to not get cold (he can acclimate gradually, however). In what part of British Columbia do you live? It is conceivable that I could drive him up to you. (i need a break...). I would be thrilled to have him in a better situation, and with a bird companion. 
Trudy


----------

